# LETS GO FLYERS! or Bruins Suck THE BET



## Captain Ahab (Apr 28, 2011)

So, since I am from Philly and Jim is from some stick bean town place with a lamo hocky team

And Our respective teams are playing in the playoffs starting this weekend

I HEREBY DECLARE AND DO SUBMIT this challenge


The Flyers will win the series


what do you want to bet against that Jim?

How about this - we will random pick two TB sponsors and the winner gets top choose two items from each sponsor (up to $50.00 worth anyway) 


Bring it on Chicken Bruin


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

You have got to be kidding right?

Of course the Bruins are going to win this. I know exactly what I want too! 

*You're on!*


*Be prepared for this:*





*Then this!*


----------



## redbug (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm



*FLYERED UP *


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Capt, where were you last year when the Hawks won it? I didn't get aany sweet deal chalenges from you then, like you're giving Jim???? 

BTW, how come I can't enlarge that cute picture??? =P~


----------



## lswoody (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright!!! GO...............................uh, um...................................... I don't know who to pull for!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> like you're giving Jim????


 :LOL2:



lswoody said:


> Alright!!! GO...............................uh, um...................................... I don't know who to pull for!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


Shame on you! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Apr 28, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Alright!!! GO...............................uh, um...................................... I don't know who to pull for!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:




well if you want to be behind the winning team get yourself some orange and black

and practice this chant


Thomas SUCKS
Thomas Sucks ....

FLYERS


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

This is what you will be buying me............ I will give you the extra $5 :lol: 
You will bring it with you when you come to the cape, and we will dump it in my pond X. 8) 

https://www.fishiding.com/products/%22Safehouse%22-Artificial-Fish-Habitat.html





Go Bruins! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahab,
The series has not started yet and I already feel bad for you. I will tell you what.........

Drop $25 into my paypal account Today and we will call the whole bet off. You were thinking irrationally and I hope now that you have had a day to think about your mistake you take the smart way out.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 29, 2011)

A vote for a bruins win is a vote against Ahab. Go br......bru............bruins, darn that stung the tongue!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2011)

Jim said:


> Ahab,
> The series has not started yet and I already feel bad for you. I will tell you what.........
> 
> Drop $25 into my paypal account Today and we will call the whole bet off. You were thinking irrationally and I hope now that you have had a day to think about your mistake you take the smart way out.





WOW - you must be eating those "cool aid" beans in Boston. I am surprised that Boston even has a hockey team, but hey when you spent that many years playing second fiddle for George Steinbrenner I guess you guys will accept anything


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Because we don't have an NHL hockey team here in Toronto, I have the luxury of supporting any team in the NHL that I choose. I have to say that my money's on the Flyers in this series.


----------



## redbug (Apr 29, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> A vote for a bruins win is a vote against Ahab. Go br......bru............bruins, darn that stung the tongue!




That's just wrong I understand the ban AHAB and am wit chew on dat but to root against the ORANGE AND BLACK????

you should be ashamed of yourself


It sounds like Jim is having second thoughts and hiding his fear 
Jim We understand if you want to come over we have room


----------



## floundahman (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a transplant from Attleboro. Been a B's fan my entire life. Got to see them whoop the 'canes here back in Jan. The B's will atone for the epic meltdown last year. B's in 6. 


Let's Go Bruins!


Jim that fish attractor should be a great addition to your pond. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

floundahman said:


> Jim that fish attractor should be a great addition to your pond. :LOL2:



Video taping Ahab bend the arms and toss it overboard will be epic. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Apr 29, 2011)

floundahman said:


> I'm a transplant from Attleboro. Been a *FLYERS* fan my entire life. Got to see them whoop the 'canes here back in Jan. The B'S will *AGAIN SHOW THEY HAVE NOT RECOVERED FROM* the epic meltdown last year. *FLY GUYS* in 6.
> 
> 
> Let's Go *FLYERS*
> ...





glad to have you on board :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 29, 2011)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > A vote for a bruins win is a vote against Ahab. Go br......bru............bruins, darn that stung the tongue!
> ...




I know, I struggled with it myself since I grew up (and still am for the most part) a Philly sports fan. But in the end the deciding factor was my contempt for Ahab far out weighs my love of the Flyers! Now if it was the eagles it would be a diffrent story!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 29, 2011)

A tape of Ahab bending the arms and tossing it overboard would be great, but it just isn't going to happen


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

I see my ban list is getting bigger. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Apr 29, 2011)

not only are the flyers the better team but we got these!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 29, 2011)

redbug said:


> not only are the flyers the better team but we got these!!!



Thank god you guys are keeping the ugly chicks out of Detroit.


----------



## Industry (Apr 29, 2011)

Bruins FTW!! :twisted:


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 29, 2011)

you'll all be crying like little girls when they come up against my canucks!


----------



## redbug (Apr 29, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> you'll all be crying like little girls when they come up against my canucks!



We will deal with you the end of may if you make it


GO FLYERS...


----------



## lswoody (Apr 29, 2011)

I love this!!!!! You guys crack me up!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: Now, who playing??????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2011)

Such short memories in Bea Toot Town - if I recall this time last year the Flyers made history when they came back to win the series after being down 0-3 to the Bruins.


[Here - watch this lest ye forget so fast 


[youtube]pU2WwI6YTyc[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

Stop living in the past, focus on now!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2011)

Photo of Jim next week:


----------



## redbug (Apr 30, 2011)

Less then an hour til the start of the Boston massacre


*LETS GO FLYERS*


----------



## Zum (Apr 30, 2011)

redbug said:


> Less then an hour til the start of the Boston massacre
> 
> 
> *LETS GO FLYERS*


Thats just crazy talk there...
you must be getting to much sun


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2011)

The silence is deafening, The only thing I hear is crickets.

Everyone must be passed out from eating those artery clogging super greasy philly cheese steaks.

7 goals? Not just a win, this was a blow out. 

Here is the issue, your team sucks and the goaltending is going to ruin it for them. Which one of the 3 goalies are they going to use next game? Maybe they should put all 3 in net at once.

One last offer.....Put $30 in my paypal account and apologize and we will be good.
8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2011)

Sad but true - you actually were able to beat the Flyers second and third string teams - those were not actually the real Flyers players but a group of teenagers from the local home for "special" kids (I think Popeye gets what I am talking about here being an alumni) that we dressed up in uniforms to make things interesting.


If I recall - you managed to win THREE 3 games last year before you chooooooooookkkkkked and history was made.


Better to loose the 1st and win 4 that win a few and loose 4


LETS GO FLYERS!


----------



## redbug (May 1, 2011)

i thought i saw the little bus parked in the players parking lot...
they played like crap they need to get between the player and the goal 
that would have prevented a few of those goals
at least i don't have to find my broom for the sweep


----------



## Zum (May 1, 2011)

They better not put what Captain Ahab has in net in that picture.
Pretty sure they'd all like to score on her,probably both teams.
I was wondering if there was a game on the other day...hehe


----------



## floundahman (May 1, 2011)

Is this Philly's newest goalie? I suppose she'd be as good as the other 3. :LOL2: 







[/quote]


----------



## Zum (May 2, 2011)

Better game to watch tonight.
Go Bruins Go...

Jody Shelly played minor hockey here.Still comes home and puts on a golf tournament for charity(hospital).
Real nice guy.


----------



## vanbc (May 3, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Because we don't have an NHL hockey team here in Toronto, I have the luxury of supporting any team in the NHL that I choose. I have to say that my money's on the Flyers in this series.


ya i would not consider the leafs to be a hockey team either.  Go Canucks !!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2011)

How the Bruins survived last night to end up winning in OT was a miracle. Philly outplayed them all night.


----------



## BassAddict (May 4, 2011)

WoW at this point id be ashamed to be a flyers fan


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2011)

Be strong Philly people......be strong!


----------



## bcritch (May 5, 2011)

Late to the party here but I still have the faith in the FLYERS.......

Great Thread =D> 

My disappointment in BA is astronomical :LOL2:


----------



## floundahman (May 5, 2011)

Not time to celebrate yet, but =D> so far so good. I might have to eat some crow. I did predict the B's in 6. 


Let's go Bruins!


----------



## BaitCaster (May 5, 2011)

Sorry fellas, but whoever wins this series is going down to Tampa Bay.....


----------



## batman (May 5, 2011)

*LETS GO PENS!*


*OOPS*


----------



## BassAddict (May 5, 2011)

floundahman said:


> Not time to celebrate yet, but =D> so far so good. I might have to eat some crow. I did predict the B's in 6.
> 
> 
> Let's go Bruins!



In my experience if it is prepared properly crow is quite tasty


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 5, 2011)

bcritch said:


> My disappointment in BA is astronomical :LOL2:







*THAT"S WHAT SHE SAID
*
:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (May 5, 2011)

I bet flyers fans are saying "we got them right where we want them now"....


----------



## redbug (May 5, 2011)

I am still rooting for the flyers but watching the game last night it looked like the team has given up
My feeling is that they feel no matter how well they play the booche will give up a soft goal and cost them the game.
it will be tough for them to pull it out 2 years in a row but why not give it a try

LETS GO BOB


----------



## bcritch (May 6, 2011)

Tonight is the start of the 4 game winning streak for the Flyers..... =D>


----------



## floundahman (May 6, 2011)

Or perhaps the start of the golfing season :wink:


----------



## floundahman (May 6, 2011)

Looks like Jim will be getting a new piece of structure for his pond.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2011)

Well this was fun - at least I got to trash talk even if my team lost


Baseball season is here and the Phillies are dominating thus far - I think I can make this up


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2011)

Maybe tinboats will get a couple more members...they can use their brooms to paddle their boats


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Well this was fun - at least I got to trash talk even if my team lost



Most likely thats why they lost, sending bad JuJu [-X


----------



## redbug (May 8, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Most likely thats why they lost, sending bad JuJu [-X




you want to talk about a band wagon jumper I can't believe you were rutting for the bruins!!!

whats next the Packers? I hear the Swiss bobsled team will be highly rated next season 

We got our butts kicked no doubt but I'm still a flyers fan and will never change no matter 
how bad Ahab becomes

good luck to the remaining teams may the best one win


----------



## bcbouy (May 11, 2011)

superman wears ryan kessler pajamas!


----------



## floundahman (May 11, 2011)

.......and Tim Thomas boxers too. :LOL2:


----------

